# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Kredi kartı mağduru mu, borçlusu mu?

## bozok

*Kredi kartı mağduru mu, borçlusu mu?* 



*Esfender KORKMAZ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 20/03/2009* 



Başbakan,* “Kredi kartı mağdurları ifadesini kullanıyorlar. Kredi kartı mağduru olmaz. En akıllısı bile kullanıyor. Kredi kartı sebebiyle borçlananlar olur. şimdi de bunları bağışlayın, affedin, bunun üzerine çizgi çekin diyorlar... Nasıl çekeceksin? Kart mağduru olmayıp da alınteriyle kazananın hakkı ne olacak?”* diyor.

Her şeyden önce, bankaya her borçlu olana elbette mağdur denilemez. ürneğin; bankadan bireysel kredi alanlar, ihtiyaç kredisi alanlar yılda yüzde 25 faiz ödüyorlar. Oysa ki kredi kartlarındaki faiz oranı yüzde 62’dir.

Mevduat faizinin yüzde 12 olduğu bir ülkede, kredi kartlarında yüzde 62 faiz ödeyenler, faiz mağduru değil de nedir?

Bankalar, kredi kartı kullananları istismar ediyor... Kredi kartı alanların zor durumundan istifade ediyor. üünkü, kredi kartı alanların çoğu, bu kartı almaya mecbur kalıyor. Geliri yetmiyor. Veya iş bulamıyor. Hayatını idame ettirmek için borçlanmak zorunda kalıyor. Bu tahlil, aynı zamanda Başbakan’a ve onunla birlikte* “Madem faizi yüksek neden kredi kartı aldın?”* diye soranlara da bir cevaptır.

Vatan gazetesinin araştırmasına göre, kredi kartı harcamalarının yüzde 37.8’i yeme-içme harcamalarına gidiyor.

Başbakan’a şunu sormak gerekir; 2005 sonunda kredi kartı mağdurları sayısı 644 bin idi. O zaman AKP bunlara mağdur dedi. 2006 Ocak ayında bu borçların 18 ay vadeye bağlanması ve normal faiz alınması için yasa çıkardı. şimdi bu sayı BDDK açıklamasına göre, 2008 sonunda 1 milyon 560 bine çıktı. şimdi 2 milyonu geçti.

2006 başında 644 bin kart mağduru için yasa çıkaran Başbakan, neden bugün dörde katlanan mağdurlar için yasa çıkarmaktan kaçıyor?

üte yandan, kart mağdurları da alın teriyle kazanan ve fakat az kazanan insanlardır. Bunlar arasında işsiz kalanlar varsa, bunun günahı da siyasi iktidarındır. Kaldı ki, alın teriyle kazanan insanlardan kart mağdurlarına bir kaynak aktarılması da söz konusu değildir.

ürneğin 12 şubat’ta verdiğim yasa teklifinde dedim ki: 

*“Kredi kartı borcunu ödeyemeyenler, kendilerine ihbar çekilmiş olanlar ve icraya verilmiş oranların toplam borçları, 24 ay taksite bağlanarak yeniden yapılandırılsın... Bu taksitlendirme süresince alınacak faiz de, bankaların borç almak için Merkez Bankası’na verdikleri faizden yüzde 50 daha fazla olsun. Yani Bankalar, Merkez Bankası’ndan borç alınca yüzde 14 faiz ödüyorlar. Kredi kartları taksiti için, yüzde 20 dolayında faiz ödesinler... Bu faizleri yine mağdurlar ödeyecek. Ancak bankalar yüzde 500 değil, yüzde 40 kazanacaklar.”* 

üzetle bu çözüm hem bankaların ve hem de kart mağdurlarının lehinedir.

Bankalar, alacaklarını icralarla uğraşmadan tahsil etmiş olacaklar. Böyle bir uygulamanın Başbakan’ın sorduğu,* “Alın teriyle kazananların hakkı ne olacak?”* sorusuyla ne ilgisi var.

Kaldı ki, zor durumda olanların borçlarını yeniden yapılandırmak, sosyal huzuru da olumlu etkiler. Zira *yüzde 62 faiz altında her şeyini kaybedenlerin* anarşi ve teröre yönelme riski yüksektir.

üte yandan, yine kredi kartı *yüksek faizi tuzağına düşmüş 9 milyon kişi var* ki, bunlar da her ay asgari ödeme üzerinden kart borcunu ödüyorlar. Ancak bu şartlarda* senelerce* bu borçtan kurtulamayacaklardır.

On milyon kişiyi rahatsız eden bir sorunu Başbakan’ın daha duyarlı incelemesi gerekir. Ve hemen bir yasa tasarısıyla yüzde 62 faizin, makul düzeye indirilmesi için yasa tasarısı hazırlaması gerekir.

Benim kredi kartı faizlerinin makul düzeye indirilmesi için 2008 Temmuz ayında verdiğim yasa teklifi, 10 şubat 2009’da Meclis Genel Kurulu’nda AKP’lilerin oylarıyla reddedildi. Başbakan ve AKP’li milletvekilleri bir defa daha düşünsünler.


...

----------


## bozok

*Silindir altındakiler*


*Güneri Cıvaoğlu*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*20 Mart Cuma 2009*



BONOZEDE...* “Off-shorezede...*” şimdi de* “kredi kartızede...”*

1 milyon 600 bin yurttaş kredi kartı borçları nedeniyle takipte.

Bunların borç miktarı 2 milyar 700 milyon...

Kredi kartı takibe düşenler her dönemde olmuştu ama genel ekonomi içinde sadece bir kartopuydu.

2009 Türkiye’sinde kartopu yuvarlanarak, irileşerek* “çığ”* oldu. İnsanlarımızın üzerine düştü.

Ekonomik krizin *“teğet mi geçtiği”*, yoksa* “yürekten mi vurduğu”* sorusuna acı yüklü cevaplardan biri de bu.

Türkiye’de cumhuriyet tarihinin işsiz sayısı rekorunu yaşıyoruz.

Kayıtlı 3 milyon işsize, kayıtsız 3 milyon tahmini de eklendiğinde 6 milyon insanımız evine ekmek, çocuğuna süt götürebilecek olanaktan yoksun.
Dükkan kapatan esnafı da o rakama ekleyin...




*Saadet zinciri koptu*

BU insanların yüz binlercesi kredi kartlarını* “işsizlik sigortası”* gibi kullandı.
Birkaç ayını böyle idare etti.

Sonra kredi kartı borcunu bir başka kredi kartıyla karşıladı. Yeniden borçlandı... Sonra bir yeni kredi kartı daha...

Böylece borç büyüyerek yeni kredi kartlarıyla 10’a, 15’e katlandı.

Ve... Sonunda artık kart alacak banka bulamayanların* “saadet zinciri” koptu*.

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın *“Kredi kartı mağduru olduğuna inanmıyorum”* mesajı ve onları* “dürüst olmamakla” suçlaması*gerçeklerle örtüşmüyor.

Elbette her dönemde olduğu gibi kredi kartı kullanan ve yanlış adres göstererek iz kaybettiren açıkgözler var ama bunlar azınlık...

Ekonomik kriz ve işsizlik nedeniyle kredi kartı borçları takibe düşmüş yüz binlerce yurttaş içimizi sızlatıyor.


*Kümestekileri yolmak*

ONLARA insafsızca faiz uygulanıyor.

Bankaların kredi faizlerine uyguladıkları oran yüzde 12-13 ama kredi kartı borçlarına yıllık yüzde 60 faiz olur şey değildir.

*Krizin vurduğu insanların üzerinden silindirle geçiliyor.*

Kaldı ki...

Bazı kredi kartlarında yüzde 96’yı bulan, yani, borcu ikiye katlayanlar da var.
Merkez Bankası’nın koyduğu faiz limitlerine kulak asmayanlara *“dürüstlük”* eksenli mesajlar nerede?..

Denetimsiz ve gevşek bir zeminde bazı bankalar kaldırımlara tezgahlar kurup gelene geçene kredi kartı verdiler.

Talep olmadığı halde adreslerimize bankalardan kredi kartları yollandı.

Ekonomik durumları yeterince incelenmeden kredi kartı verilenlerin taktıkları borçlar ve faizleri, hatta batık kredilerin yükü iyi niyetli ve adresi belli olan *“Kredi kartı mağdurlarına mı fatura ediliyor?”* diye kuşkular büyümekte.
Kümesin içindekiler yakalanıp tüyleri yolunuyor.

Sosyal devlet, kendi denetim eksilerinden de kaynaklanan böyle bir toplumsal dram karşısında *“suçlama”* değil,* “çözüm”* üretmelidir.

Evlere seçim yatırımı olarak mercimek, pirinç, fasulye, yağ yollamak* “krize”* ilaç değil.

*“Kriz” de ezilenler “keriz” sanılmak nedeniyle de mağdurlar.*

...

----------

